# Panama City, Fl.



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a reservation at Emerald RV Resort in Panama City for the week of the 14th. We are driving from either Shreveport, LA. or Baumont, Tx. depending on some family arangements. I just drove I-10 from Lake Charles, La. to Beaumont and it was ROUGH! That section of interstate has been in a terrible state of dis-repair for years and I cringed as we bounced along what seemed like the Lunar surface. The kid's TV fell of its shelf from the roguh ride.

We have two kids at opposite ends of Alabama to pick up along the way to the beach. One lives off of I-20 and the other off I-10. The one up north may not be able to go, but either way, I am thinking about taking I-20 to Shreveport and then I-45 south to Lafayette to I-10 just to avoid that wicked stretch. I live about 90 minutes in between both interstates.

We would love to have some company if anyone else is making the same trip. Or if anyone has any suggestions about the route, drop me a line. We will be leaving Sunday evening and driving about half way. On the return trip, we are leaving Florida on Thursday so as to get home Friday. I have to be at work Saturday so I can pay for the trip!!


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

We'll be heading to PCB for our Spring Break as well. April 2-10. We will be staying in a condo on Thomas Drive though, we weren't fortunate enough to score a campsite at one of the state parks. Luckily, we have a generous family member who rents us her 2 bedroom condo for $30 a night!

Hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Frisbee1969 said:


> The kid's TV fell of its shelf from the roguh ride.
> [snapback]26590[/snapback]​


I guess I am not totally familiar with how televisions are situated in Outback Fifth Wheels. We keep our two TVs in the storage area under the dinette seats when traveling. Without straps to hold them down, it would take very little to make them slide off the shelf onto the floor.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought it was funny a few months ago when i was travelling from Houston to New Orleans on business and was on the Interstate and saw a sign work sign a few feet from the freeway right when you cross into Louisiana that said that bascially the state of Lousiana takes no liability to any damage done to your car while travelling on the Interstate and that if you continue then it would be at your own risk....

Gotta love warnings like that !!!

LOL


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

We are heading to PCB on March 24th - April 2nd. We are staying at the Panama City Beach RV Resort http://www.panamacityrvresort.com/. We also tried to get into to a State park but they were full.

Let me know how you like Emerald Coast RV Resort when you get back. We may camp there in the future. PCB RV Resort does not have a playground or picnic tables but it is next door to St. Andrews State Park and is 200 yards to the beach.

We just hope the weather is sunny!


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

indycohiba said:


> We are heading to PCB on March 24th - April 2nd. We are staying at the Panama City Beach RV Resort http://www.panamacityrvresort.com/. We also tried to get into to a State park but they were full.
> 
> Let me know how you like Emerald Coast RV Resort when you get back. We may camp there in the future. PCB RV Resort does not have a playground or picnic tables but it is next door to St. Andrews State Park and is 200 yards to the beach.
> 
> ...


Emerals Coast, according to my best recollection, does have a pool and playground. We were fortunate enough to be by ourselves that weekend, so I don't recall exactly what was there for the kids. There is a nice petting zoo within walking distance of the park. The park is not as luxurious as PCB RV, but it is very nice. We stayed in the over flow area that trip.  I would advise making a reservation in time to avoid the over flow area. It was a little rough; sandy pad, close neighbors, backed up to the pond, W/E only. The regular pull through sites are very nice concrete pads with tropical foliage, picnic tables, etc. They have a small cafe and gift shop and a public internet terminal. I remember feeling envious of all of the campers who got there early enough to get a nice site.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the information on Emerald Coast. We may drive over and take a look while we are down there.

The extended weather forecast by Accuweather does not look like the weather will be real warm. I hope that changes between now and then.

Bryon


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We're headed to Lolo Hot Springs on the MT/ID border for the weekend, then on to Nellis AFB at Las Vegas.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bryon,

Was on the Emerald Coast two years ago in early April--went down to perform a wedding ceremony for my niece Fort Walton Beach. Weather was chilly. Water was cold, but didn't stop me from getting into it!!

Hope it's warmer for y'all, though.

Mark


----------

